# Versa gripps



## onix45 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking for an EU e-shop that would carry versa gripps (http://shreddedsports.com/shop/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/Versa_Gripps__PR_4ede9524af630.jpg)

and that they would ship to Europe (Lithuania)

So far i was not able to find any shop in EU that would have theese, could someone help me out?

Thank you.


----------

